# Wlan Verbindung stirbt langsam bei großer Uptime

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe die Beoabachtung gemacht, dass mein Wlan Verbindung langsam und instabil wird wenn der Rechner länger läuft (24h+). Machmal ist nach Tagen die Verbindung ganz weg oder sie wird langsam (1MBit/s). 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

 hilft dann und es ist wieder ok.

Ich frage mich, ob das sonst noch jemand beobachtet und ob das eher am Router als am Wlan Interface liegt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen posten. Mein Router ist ein Dlink D-624+

-Erdie

----------

## 69719

Ich hatte den selben Router, am ende kommte ich 2-3 mal am Tag den Router neu booten. Eventuell ist das auch dein Problem.

----------

## Erdie

Nein, das ist es leider nicht. Den Router muß ich evtl. alle 1 bis 2 Wochen mal booten. Das oben beschriebene Problem wird ja durch den Neustart des Rechnernetzwerks behoben ohne den Router anzufassen.

----------

## doedel

Welche WLAN Karte hast du denn? Ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen welcher, aber bis vor ca. einem Jahr hatte ich auch einen Dlink Wlan Router und in Verbindung mit meiner ipw2100er Karte hatte ich genau das selbe Problem. Habe dann von einem Freund einen Telekom W700V ausgeliehen, mit dem ging es ohne Probleme und den habe ich mir dann auch auf E-Bay ersteigert um ca. 50 Euro.

Kurz darauf bekam ich eine ath5k (AR5210 glaube ich) und mit dieser habe ich an dem DLink Router beim ausprobieren wieder genau das selbe Problem gehabt.

----------

## Erdie

Da muß ich erstmal nachgucken, was erst geht wenn ich von der Arbeit  wieder  nach Hause komme: So ab 20 Uhr. Das Notebook ist ein Nexox Osiris E619 mit einem Intel ICH8 Chipsatz. Ob das jetzt eindeutig den Wlan Chipsatz spezifiziert, weiß ich momentan nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Welche WLAN Karte hast du denn? Ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen welcher, aber bis vor ca. einem Jahr hatte ich auch einen Dlink Wlan Router und in Verbindung mit meiner ipw2100er Karte hatte ich genau das selbe Problem. Habe dann von einem Freund einen Telekom W700V ausgeliehen, mit dem ging es ohne Probleme und den habe ich mir dann auch auf E-Bay ersteigert um ca. 50 Euro.
> 
> Kurz darauf bekam ich eine ath5k (AR5210 glaube ich) und mit dieser habe ich an dem DLink Router beim ausprobieren wieder genau das selbe Problem gehabt.

 

Dann liegt es aber nicht an der Karte, sondern am Router, oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

Ihr könntet versuchen ob es mit einem Firmware-Update des Routers funktioniert, oder eine alternative Firmware für den Router.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Dann liegt es aber nicht an der Karte, sondern am Router, oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden? 

 

Ja das schon, nur wenn er den selben oder einen ähnlichen Router hat und eventuell sogar die selbe Karte, dann kann man vlt besser oder mehr dazu herausfinden, an was es genau liegt. Vielleicht hatten ja andere auch schon solch ein Problem.

Achso und dieses Problem hatte ich unter Debian wie unter Gentoo, andere Betriebssysteme oder Distributionen nicht ausprobiert.

----------

## Erdie

Also, es ist ein:

```
0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
```

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Clad in Sky

Ich hab ein ganz ähnliches Problem, nur schlimmer. Bei mir reichen ein paar Stunden aus und die Verbindung klappt nicht mehr.

Neustart mit dem Initscript klappt für gewöhnlich.

Ich hatte als mögliche Ursache meinen USB-Port (habe einen USB-Wlan Adapter) und den Router in Verdacht.

Da es also auch bei Nicht-USB Wlans auftaucht ist wohl doch der Router ein heißerer Kandidat.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

besteht bei euch das Problem noch?

Bei mir bricht teilweise die Verbindungsperformance trotz guten Empfangs einfach ein.

Die Verbindung wird nicht getrennt. Allerdings kann zwischenzeitlich eine Seite nicht angezeigt werden oder der Download bleibt kurz hängen und läuft dann weiter.

Ich habe folgenden WLAN-Chipsatz:

```
07:01.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

                Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

Folgend der Datentransfer von heute Morgen laut iwconfig wlan0:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"x"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx   

          Bit Rate=108 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:185  Invalid misc:3854   Missed beacon:0

```

Ich habe wpa_supplicant installiert:

```
[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  0.7.3-r2 ~0.7.3-r5 {dbus debug eap-sim fasteap gnutls kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux madwifi ps3 qt4 readline ssl wimax wps}

     Installed versions:  0.7.3-r2(20:33:58 17.03.2011)(dbus kernel_linux madwifi qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD -ps3 -wimax -wps)

     Homepage:            http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     Description:         IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers

```

Das Problem tritt bereits nach kurzer Zeit der Nutzung auf. Ein Router Neustart ist daher nicht von Nöten und bringt mir in dem Fall nichts.

Als Router setze ich die FritzBox!  7240 (Firmware-Version 73.05.05, welche die aktuellste ist) ein.

Die IP-Vergabe erfolgt statisch. IP-Adresskonflikte auch auszuschliessen.

route -n habe ich geprüft und ist soweit korrekt (keine doppelten / falschen Einträge).

Die Dateien resolv.conf, net, wpa_supplicant sind ebenfalls korrekt.

Der Router zeigt eine Datenrate von 54 Mbit/s (iwconfig wlan0 -> 108 Mb/s) an. Dabei habe ich keine Begrenzungen eingestellt und die Verbindung sollte eigentlich an die 300 Mbit/s haben, da diese maximal möglich sind und ich mehr oder weniger in der Nähe des Routers sitze.

Es bestehen keine Funkkanal Konflikte, da keine anderen WLAN Netze vorhanden sind.

LG

xlayre

----------

## SkaaliaN

zur Info:

Ich habe nun die Karte getauscht. Ich habe exakt das gleiche Modell von einem anderen Rechner eingebaut. 

Nun läuft das WLAN allerdings ohne Probleme. Es hat wohl an der Karte gelegen.

----------

